# Good job you didn't want stop over Christmas Alan.



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

..... your stopover spot is a little moist at the moment.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

PS

This is the usual view.

http://goo.gl/maps/xpvRV


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Crazy that, lucky there are only a few cars stranded though seeing how busy it was in the second link.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Crazy that, lucky there are only a few cars stranded though seeing how busy it was in the second link.


Happens (at least once) every year.
That is the flood plain and ground level cannot be raised.

A good stopover, less than a mile off the A.14, when it's dry though - either £1.00 to exit the car park or have a coffee/drink/meal in the hotel and get a free "jeton" for the barrier.

PS That in the second link isn't even busy - you should see it on market day.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It is a trifle moist Stanner.


It would be half way up our windows. Glad we got out in time. Great stop over though, thanks for telling us about it. Maybe see you when passing again.

Happy Christmas to you two and your family, Alan.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

erneboy said:


> It would be half way up our windows.


It's only up to the sills of a BMW and still flowing THROUGH the lock so you'd probably be OK - until it comes up the other metre or so, to a full flow flood, when it goes OVER the lock.


----------

